# Where are we all off to this weekend ?



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi All

Well this weekend we are of to C&CC site Boroughbridge in Harrogate for 2 nights, hear its warming up this weekend so hopefully we will all have a great weekend  

:wink:


----------



## colpot (Jun 9, 2008)

We won tickets for the Romsey Show so may go down there, although after our close shave at Marquis (nearly changed Motorhome again!) I may not be allowed to go.......


----------



## solentviews (May 9, 2005)

I am heading to Kingsbury Water Park for a few days with my 11 year old son and then taking in the Gadget Show Live at NEC which is his favourite programme.
Ian


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

We have received as a Golden Wedding gift, dinner for two at the "Pudding Club" akna "Three Ways House Hotel" in Chipping Campden.

As the hotel is about £120 pn we decided to stay on a CL just down the road for £12. The savings can be spent on perhaps an extra glass of vin ordinair. 

Enjoy your weekend

Steve


----------



## grandadbaza (Jan 3, 2008)

Were off to Scarborough C&CC for a few nights ,and visiting the Stephen Joseph Theatre on saturday , keeping fingers crossed the forecasters have got the weather right this week ,after last fridays failure!!


----------



## THEPOET (May 1, 2007)

I am flying off to Geneva on Thurs to join the other half Skiing in the french Alps.

Not sure how much skiing will be done as the lower slopes are closed due to lack of snow!

Back on Monday

Pete


----------



## foll-de-roll (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi




As I am a professional Burglar, would you all be so kind as to print your home address, so I can pay you a visit.

I may even "Wildcamp" on your driveway. :evil: 


Have a nice W/E


Andy


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

DJBullman said:


> Hi All
> 
> Well this weekend we are of to C&CC site Boroughbridge in Harrogate for 2 nights, hear its warming up this weekend so hopefully we will all have a great weekend
> 
> :wink:


We went last weekend. Very nice site with great wardens :thumbup:
The hab door side of pitch 51 faces due South if reversed in 

Nowhere for us now until April 22nd and 11 days in Anglesey


----------



## thegamwellsmythes (Jul 29, 2008)

Shell Island.

Not been since I was a kid.


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

We are going to romsey this weekend..... The weather forecast seems good?

Enjoy


----------



## grandadbaza (Jan 3, 2008)

foll-de-roll said:


> Hi
> 
> As I am a professional Burglar, would you all be so kind as to print your home address, so I can pay you a visit.
> 
> ...


Sorry about that Andy forgot to put address on , its 
5 Victoria Street, Grimsby, 
North East Lincolnshire, DN31 1PE

Iwill also include my web address so you can find out all about me

.........

.....................

...............................

http://www.humberside.police.uk

LOL


----------



## busterbears (Sep 4, 2010)

On Thursday we will be on the 12.30 Ardrossan to Brodick sailing to the Isle of Arran staying at Lamlash for 5 days in the MH - yippee!

Whilst there we'll be mountain biking, hill walking, eating and drinking and hopefully all done in some lovely scottish sunshine  

I can't wait - I love Arran


----------



## CliffyP (Dec 19, 2008)

Off to our static in Dumfries  , so I can give it a spring clean  , never mind, may get a game of golf in


----------



## THEPOET (May 1, 2007)

busterbears said:


> On Thursday we will be on the 12.30 Ardrossan to Brodick sailing to the Isle of Arran staying at Lamlash for 5 days in the MH - yippee!
> 
> Whilst there we'll be mountain biking, hill walking, eating and drinking and hopefully all done in some lovely scottish sunshine
> 
> I can't wait - I love Arran


Hvae you seen the forcast.....eeuck!

Sorry

Pete

Mind you there WILL be no skiing where I am going, its all gone but its sunny!


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

We are off to Edinburgh tomorrow for a few nights. The forecast I have looked at says it will be dry over the weekend. That's about as much as I dare ask for weather wise in Edinburgh. Lovely city, but it has been known to be a bit cold and windy there :roll: 

CliffyP - it's lovely and sunny here just now after a dreadful Tuesday and a pretty miserable morning. Lets hope it lasts although that may put your golf game in doubt.

busterbears - never been to Arran. OH born in Saltcoats overlooking the Island. We really must get organised to go soon. Have a good time there whatever the weather.

Sue


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

we are off to the Highlands for a couple of weeks, 
ps our home address is :- 221B Baker street
London
NW1 6XE

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ned (Dec 12, 2006)

*weekend?*

Hi,

WE are off to Portugal on Sunday evening by Brittany Ferries for 6 weeks. Driving down to Lagos in two days so should be there by wednesday :lol: :lol: :lol:

Ned


----------



## levoyden (Feb 25, 2008)

Going to Damage Barton CC'&C Friday- Monday with the new Mh and new towcar !


----------



## jwinder (Mar 29, 2006)

wastwater in the lake district for us for 2 days wild camping over the weekend


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

We're going to a CCC meet, MH section to Ramsgate. Glad the forcast is good for the weekend!

Denise

PS taking daughter and grandaughter with us. Only 4 berth so can't take son in law


----------



## jimmyd0g (Oct 22, 2009)

Off to Riversway in Preston to pick up one or two bits & bobs for the van before heading to France a week on Monday. Oh, & whilst in Preston we will be dining at the in-laws . Steady now, don't you all go cancelling your own plans in the hope of an invite to my sister-in-law! :lol: :lol:


----------



## overthemoon (May 12, 2010)

Was going to book Minnows site off the M5 for a few nights but looking on line their prices jump on Friday 8th so the CC can stuff it. We'll go up the road to Brean Sands to a nice site we know and chill,everyone enjoy your travels.
Dave


----------



## Jodi1 (Mar 25, 2010)

First trip this year to the CC site at Gowerton, Wales for a few days, then to Tredagar House, Newport


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

Leavng Friday, just over 3 weeks in France, including Carp fishing in the Loire. Les Landes (more fishing)  as the furthest point. Oh Yes! Can't wait.


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

Penquin and one of our daughters leave on the Sunday night ferry to France towing a big trailer behind my car. It will be full of possessions for our new home close to Bergerac in France. I should have been working next week but am not now. I will fly out on Monday (leave after them and arrive ahead of them!!) - no room for me in the car! We will be away for just over 2 weeks. 

Oh, and if you're interested, we live in Devon, ok?


----------



## CatherineandSteve (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi,

Off to a site mid Devon for a spot of investigating for a future rally :wink:


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

Umberleigh for us.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*off*

Staying at home for a few weekends getting ready for our trip to the south of France.

Can't wait.

TM


----------



## AlanandJean (Jun 25, 2008)

Mersea Island for us and a spot of fishing :lol:


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Friday night on the tunnel to Cite Europe depending on what train we get, may go a little further along to Bray Dunes. 

Down to Luxemburg to pick up **** , wine and fuel, we only need the fuel but have a shopping list for others :roll: 

Down to Annecy and Mont Blanc for 2 weeks    

Only 1 sleep to go. 

Mandy

Ohh yes Kettering and eldest daughter will be happy to show you around as she will more than likely be bored.


----------



## Waves (Apr 17, 2008)

To Cornwall a CCC site Tregurrian for four nights poss five.

John


----------



## Jagman (Feb 16, 2008)

Ludlow then Kington (Fleet Meadow - excellent site) for six days to do our annual Herefordshire, Wye Valley, Welsh borders trip - already looking forward to the black and white villages, Hay bookshops and finally fish and chips in Rhayader!


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

Down to Luxemburg to pick up **** , wine and fuel, we only need the fuel but have a shopping list for others 


Is that kosher?


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Annecy*



mandyandandy said:


> Friday night on the tunnel to Cite Europe depending on what train we get, may go a little further along to Bray Dunes.
> 
> Down to Luxemburg to pick up **** , wine and fuel, we only need the fuel but have a shopping list for others :roll:
> 
> ...


Keep us updated on Annecy please. We are off that way soon. Might get the Kayak on the Lake.

TM


----------



## stevian (Aug 12, 2009)

argate and back, putting up new fence in back garden


----------



## JohnGun (May 15, 2009)

nowehere this weekend, we are packing up for next Saturday, boat to Cairnryan then blast down to tunnel for Sunday am crossing, 2 weeks in France, heading to Ars-en-re then down nr Montpelier to a villa for 4/5 days hooraaahhh


----------



## me0wp00 (Jun 2, 2010)

Am hoping to be off to Blois to see the chateau or visit the safari train, yelloh site with indoor pool to keep the kidlets happy :lol:


----------



## blongs (Jan 12, 2009)

A little 1 nighter across to Bridlington for us. We might even get to sit on the beach in the sunshine this trip. bbbbrrr the sea will still be very cold though.

I tested the BBQ lastnight at home for tea and its all ship shape for the new season of outdoor cooking.

Ben


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Headed for Colchester - I'm researching my family tree and I've now reached the point, on one branch of my tree, that it's time to knock on a few doors - quite exciting. 
Wading through thousands of records on-line is fun and rewarding but when you get to the stage of knocking on doors - it's something else.


----------



## mikkistash (Mar 27, 2010)

Little trip to golden valley Derbyshire for the night tomorrow as every single CC site round us fully booked (again).


----------



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

Here at Oxford CCC.

Packed to the rafters mostly with m/h's.

Room for non electric pitches only.

Still very warn atm and we have had the a/c unit on all day.


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

We are at Haven Bluedolphin and have been the last few days. Off to wild camp in Scarborough tomorrow. Its beren scorchio the last 2 days now the wind has died down. Had the aircon on today.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Hello from tropical Silloth in Cumbria.

T shirt weather from early this morning after a peaceful wildcamping night. Off around the Cumbrian coast for a week or more. I will be thinking about you all on Monday morning, sat in the rush hour traffic in the scorching heat. :lol:


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Son in laws birthday party in an hour.
Tomorrow filling station to fill up MH ready for Holland on Tuesday.
And I don`t care that the weather is not going to be great :lol: 
Dave p


----------



## Bimobil (Jun 16, 2008)

Off to St Ives, cornwall, sunday for a week    

At Ayr campsite, come and say hi if you see us  in a strange 4x4 
demountable!


----------



## Dopeyngrumpy (May 13, 2005)

Just decided we're off this weekend, whatever the weather, not sure where yet - how was Boroughbridge or anywhere else in W or N Yorks last weekend? 

David


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Thirsk Racecourse weekend before last was super dooper storm trouper - good access to town centre too! Could try late availability on CC website. There was a Race Meeting last weekend so this will be ok.

Greenie


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

We're off to France for a long weekend. Not sure yet will just point the van and drive! Need to be somewhere for 17th for a good meal to celebrate our Ruby anniversary.

Joe


----------



## CourtJester (Aug 26, 2009)

Booked into Blackhorse Farm CC Site in Kent on Friday for 2 nights, then ferry on Sunday bound for France for two weeks.


----------



## Dopeyngrumpy (May 13, 2005)

greenasthegrass said:


> Thirsk Racecourse weekend before last was super dooper storm trouper - good access to town centre too! Could try late availability on CC website. There was a Race Meeting last weekend so this will be ok.
> 
> Greenie


Good thought but sold out for Saturday, thanks anyway

David


----------

